# 9 days in as an Uber driver.. my rating is 4.57.. any advise?



## phoenxix1344

I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.

But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. Now one weird thing is my app shows me at a 4.86 but I work under another sub company (I rent my car) and the guy I work for just called me wanting me to know my rating dropped to 4.57.. does it take awhile for those things to update?

I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??

My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.

I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


----------



## grams777

phoenxix1344 said:


> I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.
> 
> But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??
> 
> My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.
> 
> I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


Welcome. I'd start by look through the forums, perhaps do a search on ratings. When you start be extra careful about only working day and early evening hours. No drunks or surges. Also read some of the posts about avoiding one stars.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

grams777 said:


> Welcome. I'd start by look through the forums, perhaps do a search on ratings. When you start be extra careful about only working day and early evening hours. No drunks or surges. Also read some of the posts about avoiding one stars.


I agree... no drunks or surges.  Also ..... do not "try to hard". Aside from your initial greeting schpeel .....shut up and "speak when spoken to". Also ....do not answer ride requests from pax with low ratings.


----------



## Uber Jax

*The rating that takes precedent over all other ratings it's the rating on your driver app (iphone app)*.

They are having tech issues with all the ratings on the dashboard, rider app and driver app syncing up together.

I know this cuz I have e-mailed them about it and one particular CSR told me in a couple of e-mails what my actual rating was after he looked it up. It's the one on your drivers app NOT the one one on your dashboard or the one from the riders app!

Don't worry about the other ratings until they get this tech issue sorted out!


----------



## phoenxix1344

Uber Jax said:


> *The rating that takes precedent over all other ratings it's the rating on your driver app (iphone app)*.
> 
> They are having tech issues with all the ratings on the dashboard, rider app and driver app syncing up together.
> 
> I know this cuz I have e-mailed them about it and one particular CSR told me in a couple of e-mails what my actual rating was after he looked it up. It's the one on your drivers app NOT the one one on your dashboard or the one from the riders app!
> 
> Don't worry about the other ratings until they get this tech issue sorted out!


This does relieve me a little, but here is where I am a still a little concerned. My iPhone app has said my rating is 4.86 since Thursday or Friday of last week, it hasn't changed. But my weekly summary email said that I ended last week at a rating of 4.69 and like I said today was told (probably by what my dashboard says) my rating was a 4.57. So.. which one is right?? I would assume no matter what the email summary would be right, but is that also under IT difficulties?

If my iPhone IS right, then it would really give me peace of mind. But hearing all these different numbers is just making me very nervous..


----------



## UberOne

don't be overzealous in being so amenable.. pax hate it when you ask too many questions about their comfort (music volume, temperature, etc.).. what's expected is an undisturbed ride from point a to point b that is smooth and hassle free. A five star ride is when the rider doesn't feel the driver has gotten on his or her nerve, basically an uneventful trip.


----------



## grams777

Uber Jax said:


> *The rating that takes precedent over all other ratings it's the rating on your driver app (iphone app)*.
> 
> They are having tech issues with all the ratings on the dashboard, rider app and driver app syncing up together.
> 
> I know this cuz I have e-mailed them about it and one particular CSR told me in a couple of e-mails what my actual rating was after he looked it up. It's the one on your drivers app NOT the one one on your dashboard or the one from the riders app!
> 
> Don't worry about the other ratings until they get this tech issue sorted out!


Some ratings on the drivers app also show up on a deferred basis. You could contact support to find out for sure. The wrong dashboard ratings recently were 4.82. I wouldn't take any chances or ignore it unless finding out otherwise. You dont get much slack as a new driver.


----------



## grams777

phoenxix1344 said:


> This does relieve me a little, but here is where I am a still a little concerned. My iPhone app has said my rating is 4.86 since Thursday or Friday of last week, it hasn't changed. But my weekly summary email said that I ended last week at a rating of 4.69 and like I said today was told (probably by what my dashboard says) my rating was a 4.57. So.. which one is right?? I would assume no matter what the email summary would be right, but is that also under IT difficulties?
> 
> If my iPhone IS right, then it would really give me peace of mind. But hearing all these different numbers is just making me very nervous..


The driver app rating can be deferred for up to a week. It's not always the actual number. Usually an updated rating will just dump at once onto the driver app rating covering several days or longer of ratings. It's been this way since about a month ago when they cut over to this new dashboard. I was able to verify this because for awhile I could compare the old dashboard (realtime ratings) against the new dashboard and driver app. The email summary should be correct.


----------



## phoenxix1344

UberOne said:


> don't be overzealous in being so amenable.. pax hate it when you ask too many questions about their comfort (music volume, temperature, etc.).. what's expected is an undisturbed ride from point a to point b that is smooth and hassle free. A five star ride is when the rider doesn't feel the driver has gotten on his or her nerve, basically an uneventful trip.


I usually don't do anything overzealous. I don't over ask anything comfort wise. I try to get the door if I can, and once they are inside I double check I am heading to the right location (basically confirm I have an address they entered or enter it if they haven't) and then we are on our way. A minute or so in I'll mention I have waters, gum and phone chargers but I usually mention this in a really casual way. I don't really.. try and over do it, I just act casual and none of the conversations I have with my customers feel forced or anything.. they always are just smooth conversation. If they don't keep talking to me and become quiet I'll take the hint and give them silence and if they keep talking, I follow the conversation.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> *The rating that takes precedent over all other ratings it's the rating on your driver app (iphone app)*.
> 
> They are having tech issues with all the ratings on the dashboard, rider app and driver app syncing up together.
> 
> I know this cuz I have e-mailed them about it and one particular CSR told me in a couple of e-mails what my actual rating was after he looked it up. It's the one on your drivers app NOT the one one on your dashboard or the one from the riders app!
> 
> Don't worry about the other ratings until they get this tech issue sorted out!


notwithstanding what Uber Jax-Off says.....you are new to the system. Do not assume that this is merely a technical issue. After only 9 days you should not be having this problem. Get ahead of it and reach out to Uber. Show them that you are concerned and ask for their "help" (save the email in case you need it later for back-up documentation shold you get deactivated). Something does not sound right (unless your drive time involves too many drunks & pukers).


----------



## Uber Jax

phoenxix1344 said:


> This does relieve me a little, but here is where I am a still a little concerned. My iPhone app has said my rating is *4.86* since Thursday or Friday of last week, it hasn't changed. But my weekly summary email said that I ended last week at a rating of 4.69 and like I said today was told (probably by what my dashboard says) my rating was a 4.57. So.. which one is right?? I would assume no matter what the email summary would be right, but is that also under IT difficulties?
> 
> If my iPhone IS right, then it would really give me peace of mind. But hearing all these different numbers is just making me very nervous..


Your* 4.86 *is the correct one! I went thru this with him as well on mine. I had 3 different rating values myself. I pinned him down with what rating was the reliable and correct one! ... Here is a copy and paste of my e-mails.

*Nov 17 10:25 *

Jax Partners Support,

I have a question ...
It's about my rating. My dashboard and driver app states I have a *4.95* rating.
However, on the client app or the rider app, it states *4.8 *... How can they not be in sync?Why the disparity? Can you please help me and clarify which of the ratings is correct?
So which of these ratings is the reliable one? Which rating is the correct one?
Is it the one on the dashboard or the one on the driver app on the phone?

Thanks for you help,
DJ

*Nov 17 10:28 *

I meant to say this ...
It's about my rating. My dashboard states *4.82* and driver app states I have a* 4.95* rating.
The rider app states *4.8*
This is confusing ... which one is the stable and reliable one to use?

***************************************************************************************

*M* (Uber)
*

Nov 17 10:28 *

Hello DJ

Thanks for letting us know.

Yes, ratings will fluctuate all the time and it takes time for each system to update.

Our engineers are working on this currently to resolve the situation.

There may be a discrepancy with your rating but remember that the ratings that show in the partners.uber.com partner's website is your actual rating. If it is lower than the uber phone app, it has not updated yet.

There may be times where it differences, however please remember that it takes some time for our software to update and because of network issues the two may not match up.

This does not mean it will be taken against you. *We can see that your rating is higher in your account*.

Hope this helps.

Best,

M

Uber Support

**********************************************************************************************

*Nov 17 10:36 *

Thanks M,
So are you saying on your end that my *4.95 *rating is correct one at this time then?

********************************************************************************************

*M* (Uber)

*Nov 17 10:40 *

Hello DJ,

Currently that's what's showing in your partner's profile. However, please note that its been updating each time you take a trip.

But yes, your profile is showing *4.95* on your profile under the partner's site.

Keep checking it for updates as riders make more ratings as you keep driving.

Best,

M

Uber Support


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> notwithstanding what Uber Jax-Off says.....you are new to the system. Do not assume that this is merely a technical issue. After only 9 days you should not be having this problem. Get ahead of it and reach out to Uber. Show them that you are concerned and ask for their "help" (save the email in case you need it later for back-up documentation shold you get deactivated). Something does not sound right (unless your drive time involves too many drunks & pukers).


Don't worry bout Bad tasting Sauce here .. He knows NOT of what he speaks and will post it anyway!! 

I Do cuz I don't post it otherwise!


----------



## grams777

Uber Jax said:


> Your* 4.86 *is the correct one! I went thru this with him as well on mine. I had 3 different rating values myself. I pinned him down with what rating was the reliable and correct one! ... Here is a copy and paste of my e-mails.
> 
> *Nov 17 10:25 *
> 
> Jax Partners Support,
> 
> I have a question ...
> It's about my rating. My dashboard and driver app states I have a *4.95* rating.
> However, on the client app or the rider app, it states *4.8 *... How can they not be in sync?Why the disparity? Can you please help me and clarify which of the ratings is correct?
> So which of these ratings is the reliable one? Which rating is the correct one?
> Is it the one on the dashboard or the one on the driver app on the phone?
> 
> Thanks for you help,
> DJ
> 
> *Nov 17 10:28 *
> 
> I meant to say this ...
> It's about my rating. My dashboard states *4.82* and driver app states I have a* 4.95* rating.
> The rider app states *4.8*
> This is confusing ... which one is the stable and reliable one to use?
> 
> ***************************************************************************************
> 
> *M* (Uber)
> *
> 
> Nov 17 10:28 *
> 
> Hello DJ
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Yes, ratings will fluctuate all the time and it takes time for each system to update.
> 
> Our engineers are working on this currently to resolve the situation.
> 
> There may be a discrepancy with your rating but remember that the ratings that show in the partners.uber.com partner's website is your actual rating. If it is lower than the uber phone app, it has not updated yet.
> 
> There may be times where it differences, however please remember that it takes some time for our software to update and because of network issues the two may not match up.
> 
> This does not mean it will be taken against you. *We can see that your rating is higher in your account*.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best,
> 
> M
> 
> Uber Support
> 
> **********************************************************************************************
> 
> *Nov 17 10:36 *
> 
> Thanks M,
> So are you saying on your end that my *4.95 *rating is correct one at this time then?
> 
> ********************************************************************************************
> 
> *M* (Uber)
> 
> *Nov 17 10:40 *
> 
> Hello DJ,
> 
> Currently that's what's showing in your partner's profile. However, please note that its been updating each time you take a trip.
> 
> But yes, your profile is showing *4.95* on your profile under the partner's site.
> 
> Keep checking it for updates as riders make more ratings as you keep driving.
> 
> Best,
> 
> M
> 
> Uber Support


That may not be the same situation. Note her email summary as well. You are discussing the 4.82 dashboard issue.


----------



## scrurbscrud

phoenxix1344 said:


> I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.
> 
> But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. Now one weird thing is my app shows me at a 4.86 but I work under another sub company (I rent my car) and the guy I work for just called me wanting me to know my rating dropped to 4.57.. does it take awhile for those things to update?
> 
> I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??
> 
> My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.
> 
> I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since *the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything*. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


It might appear that straying from the path on 3 rides might have cost you on rating.

Here is the rating math for 20 trips X 5 stars = 100 potential stars

Your rating on 17 was X 5 or 85 stars.

If your rating is 4.56 it means you received a total of 91.2% of the possible stars or 91.2% of 100 stars...92.2 stars.

That boils down to the remaining 3 providing 92.2-85 or 7.2 stars on 3 rides, 2.4 stars avg. on those 3. I'd have to venture that since you drove for 9 days and the weekly report is only for 7 days, that the differential is coming from the extra days or you got hammered hard overall the first couple of days that is effecting the overall rating AND which is not unusual when getting sea legs for new drivers adjusting to the whole gig.

If you don't get lost I'd suspect you'll make a quick rebound and if you do vary on route, try not to be too startled in front of the pax. Just go with the alt routes as if nothing happened. Most detours are minor in overall effect and hell, nobody is perfect.


----------



## phoenxix1344

Worcester Sauce said:


> notwithstanding what Uber Jax-Off says.....you are new to the system. Do not assume that this is merely a technical issue. After only 9 days you should not be having this problem. Get ahead of it and reach out to Uber. Show them that you are concerned and ask for their "help" (save the email in case you need it later for back-up documentation shold you get deactivated). Something does not sound right (unless your drive time involves too many drunks & pukers).


Thank you for this input, I will email them tonight and ask about it. And in response to the type of passengers I've had.. I've only had one or two customers that I could tell were drinking heavily. But most of my customers are to the airport, business type people. They have all been very friendly (and definitely sober). I worked my first Friday/Saturday night and most of the rides were taking customers to the places they were planning on drinking at and not picking up.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Don't worry bout Bad tasting Sauce here .. He knows NOT of what he speaks and will post it anyway!!
> 
> I Do cuz I don't post it otherwise!


I try my best for God and country


----------



## Worcester Sauce

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you for this input, I will email them tonight and ask about it. And in response to the type of passengers I've had.. I've only had one or two customers that I could tell were drinking heavily. But most of my customers are to the airport, business type people. They have all been very friendly (and definitely sober). I worked my first Friday/Saturday night and most of the rides were taking customers to the places they were planning on drinking at and not picking up.


I fear that some drunk might have caused this issue. If this is true, being so new, one poor (albeit undeserved) rating will have a disproportionate weighting on your rating. I am not an Uber fan....but reaching out to them in this instance can only serve to help your cause.


----------



## Uber Jax

Here is yet another CSR's reply to me as well ...

*J* (Uber)
*

Nov 15 20:45 *

Hi DJ:

Thanks for writing back! *The rating difference is caused by a tech issue that are engineers are presenting working on to correct.*

Hope that helps!

Best,

J

*Uber Support*


----------



## IbedrivinUX

As a new driver you can do all you want to but you will soon find a happy medium of treatment depending on the location of the pick up, the type of clothes the rider is wearing, the time of day it is Etc. Your rating will fluctuate a lot while you are still getting your feet wet(less rides = big fluctuation), What uber does is watch the newer drivers closer, I have over 1050 rides probably towards 1100 now but I have not checked lately the 1050 is my last check, So Uber takes my last 500 rides and averages them and that gives me my over all rating now your "Summery" Email will give you the rating for that time frame I am given my bi-weekly rating and for some reason I have been tagged recently with anywhere from 4.92(above average of most drivers) to 4.55(below most drivers average) so mine doesn't fluctuate as much, But my over all average is around 4.82 which is way above the deactivation level, But yours can drop or go up drastically anytime a rider gives a bad rating or of course a good rating, As I was approaching my 500 rides my rating dropped to near deactivation levels, I too was concerned, I normally drive during "Drunk Season" but recently I have been running a little more of the "Business Class" and they seem to rate a little better, I would suggest to learn to read your riders is a key to the rating system then there are some that will NEVER give anyone a 5* rating no matter what you could, I'll keep it clean do anything they could ever imagine for them ad they would still only give a 4* Rating, Hang in there the rating system is flawed but it is being changed, They are testing in a few markets a system where it asks the rider if their ride was satisfactory "Yes" or "No" if no then there is a small space for the rider to put in comments that will help the driver to improve I assume that the driver will be able to see this but not be able to tell who it is from.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

IbedrivinUX said:


> As a new driver you can do all you want to but you will soon find a happy medium of treatment depending on the location of the pick up, the type of clothes the rider is wearing, the time of day it is Etc. Your rating will fluctuate a lot while you are still getting your feet wet(less rides = big fluctuation), What uber does is watch the newer drivers closer, I have over 1050 rides probably towards 1100 now but I have not checked lately the 1050 is my last check, So Uber takes my last 500 rides and averages them and that gives me my over all rating now your "Summery" Email will give you the rating for that time frame I am given my bi-weekly rating and for some reason I have been tagged recently with anywhere from 4.92(above average of most drivers) to 4.55(below most drivers average) so mine doesn't fluctuate as much, But my over all average is around 4.82 which is way above the deactivation level, But yours can drop or go up drastically anytime a rider gives a bad rating or of course a good rating, As I was approaching my 500 rides my rating dropped to near deactivation levels, I too was concerned, I normally drive during "Drunk Season" but recently I have been running a little more of the "Business Class" and they seem to rate a little better, I would suggest to learn to read your riders is a key to the rating system then there are some that will NEVER give anyone a 5* rating no matter what you could, I'll keep it clean do anything they could ever imagine for them ad they would still only give a 4* Rating, Hang in there the rating system is flawed but it is being changed, They are testing in a few markets a system where it asks the rider if their ride was satisfactory "Yes" or "No" if no then there is a small space for the rider to put in comments that will help the driver to improve I assume that the driver will be able to see this but not be able to tell who it is from.


well said


----------



## grams777

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you for this input, I will email them tonight and ask about it. And in response to the type of passengers I've had.. I've only had one or two customers that I could tell were drinking heavily. But most of my customers are to the airport, business type people. They have all been very friendly (and definitely sober). I worked my first Friday/Saturday night and most of the rides were taking customers to the places they were planning on drinking at and not picking up.


If your low rating is correct, until it goes back up, try to avoid any hours where any of your passengers are drinking heavily or at all. You might want to stick from 6 am to 8 pm or so to generally be safe. And no surged fare rides. It only takes one or two bad ratings out of every 20 to mess things up. Once you're into the 4.8 rating range and have more rides to average out a bad rating, then branch out into the night life and surge fares.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Uber Jax said:


> Here is yet another CSR's reply to me as well ...
> 
> *J* (Uber)
> *
> 
> Nov 15 20:45 *
> 
> Hi DJ:
> 
> Thanks for writing back! *The rating difference is caused by a tech issue that (1)are engineers are (2)presenting working on to correct.*
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Best,
> 
> J
> 
> *Uber Support*


Really? 
*(1) should be our! 
(2) should be presentLY

And they won't hire me because they said I have to many typing and grammar errors!
WOW!!*


----------



## IbedrivinUX

grams777 said:


> If your low rating is correct, until it goes back up, try to avoid any hours where any of your passengers are drinking heavily or at all. You might want to stick from 6 am to 8 pm or so to generally be safe. And no surged fare rides. It only takes one or two bad ratings out of every 20 to mess things up. Once you're into the 4.8 rating range and have more rides to average out a bad rating, then branch out into the night life and surge fares.


Again Nicely said! in half the space as my babbling above!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Your* 4.86 *is the correct one! I went thru this with him as well on mine. I had 3 different rating values myself. I pinned him down with what rating was the reliable and correct one! ... Here is a copy and paste of my e-mails.
> 
> *Nov 17 10:25 *
> 
> Jax Partners Support,
> 
> I have a question ...
> It's about my rating. My dashboard and driver app states I have a *4.95* rating.
> However, on the client app or the rider app, it states *4.8 *... How can they not be in sync?Why the disparity? Can you please help me and clarify which of the ratings is correct?
> So which of these ratings is the reliable one? Which rating is the correct one?
> Is it the one on the dashboard or the one on the driver app on the phone?
> 
> Thanks for you help,
> DJ
> 
> *Nov 17 10:28 *
> 
> I meant to say this ...
> It's about my rating. My dashboard states *4.82* and driver app states I have a* 4.95* rating.
> The rider app states *4.8*
> This is confusing ... which one is the stable and reliable one to use?
> 
> ***************************************************************************************
> 
> *M* (Uber)
> *
> 
> Nov 17 10:28 *
> 
> Hello DJ
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Yes, ratings will fluctuate all the time and it takes time for each system to update.
> 
> Our engineers are working on this currently to resolve the situation.
> 
> There may be a discrepancy with your rating but remember that the ratings that show in the partners.uber.com partner's website is your actual rating. If it is lower than the uber phone app, it has not updated yet.
> 
> There may be times where it differences, however please remember that it takes some time for our software to update and because of network issues the two may not match up.
> 
> This does not mean it will be taken against you. *We can see that your rating is higher in your account*.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best,
> 
> M
> 
> Uber Support
> 
> **********************************************************************************************
> 
> *Nov 17 10:36 *
> 
> Thanks M,
> So are you saying on your end that my *4.95 *rating is correct one at this time then?
> 
> ********************************************************************************************
> 
> *M* (Uber)
> 
> *Nov 17 10:40 *
> 
> Hello DJ,
> 
> Currently that's what's showing in your partner's profile. However, please note that its been updating each time you take a trip.
> 
> But yes, your profile is showing *4.95* on your profile under the partner's site.
> 
> Keep checking it for updates as riders make more ratings as you keep driving.
> 
> Best,
> 
> M
> 
> Uber Support


...no wonder Uber CSRs are bogged down.


----------



## phoenxix1344

IbedrivinUX said:


> As a new driver you can do all you want to but you will soon find a happy medium of treatment depending on the location of the pick up, the type of clothes the rider is wearing, the time of day it is Etc. Your rating will fluctuate a lot while you are still getting your feet wet(less rides = big fluctuation), What uber does is watch the newer drivers closer, I have over 1050 rides probably towards 1100 now but I have not checked lately the 1050 is my last check, So Uber takes my last 500 rides and averages them and that gives me my over all rating now your "Summery" Email will give you the rating for that time frame I am given my bi-weekly rating and for some reason I have been tagged recently with anywhere from 4.92(above average of most drivers) to 4.55(below most drivers average) so mine doesn't fluctuate as much, But my over all average is around 4.82 which is way above the deactivation level, But yours can drop or go up drastically anytime a rider gives a bad rating or of course a good rating, As I was approaching my 500 rides my rating dropped to near deactivation levels, I too was concerned, I normally drive during "Drunk Season" but recently I have been running a little more of the "Business Class" and they seem to rate a little better, I would suggest to learn to read your riders is a key to the rating system then there are some that will NEVER give anyone a 5* rating no matter what you could, I'll keep it clean do anything they could ever imagine for them ad they would still only give a 4* Rating, Hang in there the rating system is flawed but it is being changed, They are testing in a few markets a system where it asks the rider if their ride was satisfactory "Yes" or "No" if no then there is a small space for the rider to put in comments that will help the driver to improve I assume that the driver will be able to see this but not be able to tell who it is from.


Thank you, this was very helpful! I think my biggest concern is getting deactivated before getting the chance to average out. But this definitely gave me some peace of mind knowing that my rating will fluctuate.


----------



## Uber Jax

IbedrivinUX said:


> Really?
> *(1) should be our!
> (2) should be presentLY
> 
> And they won't hire me because they said I have to many typing and grammar errors!
> WOW!!*


I know right?

I was wondering if anybody would notice that! But hey, that's the kind of support we have to deal with tho!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Realityshark said:


> Uber wont even consider your score until you have a few hundred rides under your belt. Your rating will dance around all over the place in the beginning until you get enough rides to level it off. You should note that buying a new car simply to drive for Uber is a major mistake. Spend some time on this site reading posts and you'll soon know why.


Here is another one by another seasoned Driver


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Uber Jax said:


> I know right?
> 
> I was wondering if anybody would notice that! But hey, that's the kind of support we have to deal with tho!


That pisses me off, because at the time they were paying $15.00 an hour for a CSR to work from home, Now they are at $12.00 and have many more requirements! But they said I had to many grammar and typing errors!! REALLY? And this is from someone Uber hired for the position, I think it is who you know or give oral to, not anything else!


----------



## econey

phoenxix1344 said:


> I usually don't do anything overzealous. I don't over ask anything comfort wise. I try to get the door if I can, and once they are inside I double check I am heading to the right location (basically confirm I have an address they entered or enter it if they haven't) and then we are on our way. A minute or so in I'll mention I have waters, gum and phone chargers but I usually mention this in a really casual way. I don't really.. try and over do it, I just act casual and none of the conversations I have with my customers feel forced or anything.. they always are just smooth conversation. If they don't keep talking to me and become quiet I'll take the hint and give them silence and if they keep talking, I follow the conversation.


I'm an executive chauffeur with 30 years experience. Trust me, no one wants conversation with you. Speak only when spoken to is the first thing I've taught the drivers under me for years. Your clients will appreciate it more. Not that you shouldn't be friendly, just say your name, confirm the destination and then keep your mouth shut for the rest of the ride.


----------



## UberOne

I'm just curious as to why my 4.79 overall rating has not increased over several weeks when my summary this morning told me my rating for last week alone was 4.96, and my rating the week before that was 4.92.


----------



## SDUberdriver

phoenxix1344 said:


> I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.
> 
> But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. Now one weird thing is my app shows me at a 4.86 but I work under another sub company (I rent my car) and the guy I work for just called me wanting me to know my rating dropped to 4.57.. does it take awhile for those things to update?
> 
> I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??
> 
> My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.
> 
> I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


_How is your driving ? You are driving a large vehicle. _


----------



## Uzcaliber

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you, this was very helpful! I think my biggest concern is getting deactivated before getting the chance to average out. But this definitely gave me some peace of mind knowing that my rating will fluctuate.


Don't worry about it if your total trips are less than 50, unless you are below 4.3. Small sample size has no statistical significant and that's how Uber looks at it. At the beginning my rating dropped to 4.60. Here what I have been doing to raise it above 4.8 and keep climbing:
1. There is always a bad rider, no matter how hard you try. Nothing you can do about it.
2. If a rider stares at his/her smartphone/iPhone most of the time, don't talk too much. It's annoying to him/her
3. If a rider like to talk, compliment her/him all the time, make him/her feel good about him/herself. That includes the State and city he is from, his job, whatever he is doing. Sweet talk is the key.
4. Food/snack is overrated. I use mini water bottles, cheap and it is more than adequate.
5. If you get lost/late in picking up, it's better to cancel it. Late arrival regardless how it happens has high chance of getting bad rating.
6. If a rider ask to wait more than 5 minutes, he/she is usually very demanding, more likely get low rating. Cancel the trip and run away soon.
7. Don't accept a pick-up farther than 10 minutes. It costs your time and gas, and perception you're too slow getting to the rider thus lower rating. For example, you get a ping 12 minutes away, when you accept it the ETA often shows longer time, 15-20 minutes which is typically accurate. By the time you get there, let's say 20 minutes later, the rider thinks you are late by 8 minutes from the original ETA of 12 minutes even though you drive efficiently.
8. Relax and be yourself. The more you think about the rating the worse you get.
9. If (only if) a rider ask you about your experience as an Uber driver, educate him/her about the high standard in rating (4* is fail grade), subtle hint to get 5*. Say it in a positive way, like "Uber hold a high standard, we have to have an average of 4.5, meaning most of the time we need 5*. Getting 4* will get us kicked out".
10. During rush-hour, do a diligent check on the traffic, rider will appreciate it for avoiding bad traffic which could lead to bad experience and bad rating.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Uzcaliber said:


> Don't worry about it if your total trips are less than 50, unless you are below 4.3. Small sample size has no statistical significant and that's how Uber looks at it. At the beginning my rating dropped to 4.60. Here what I have been doing to raise it above 4.8 and keep climbing:
> 1. There is always a bad rider, no matter how hard you try. Nothing you can do about it.
> 2. If a rider stares at his/her smartphone/iPhone most of the time, don't talk to much to him/her. It's annoying to him/her
> 3. If a rider like to talk, compliment her/him all the time, make him/her feel good about him/herself. That includes the State and city he is from, his job, whatever he is doing. Sweet talk is the key.
> 4. Food/snack is overrated. Water is more than adequate.
> 5. If you get lost/late in picking up, it's better to cancel it. Later arrival no matter what happen has high chance of getting bad rating.
> 6. If a rider ask to wait more than 5 minutes, he/she is usually very demanding, more likely get low rating. Cancel the trip and run away soon.
> 7. Don't accept a pick-up farther than 10 minutes. It costs your time and gas, and perception you're too slow getting to the rider thus lower rating.
> 8. Relax and be yourself. The more you think about the rating the worse you get.
> 9. If (only if) a rider ask you about your experience as an Uber driver, educate him/her about the high standard in rating (4* is fail grade), subtle hint to get 5*.
> 10. During rush-hour, do a diligent check on the traffic, rider will appreciate it for avoiding bad traffic which could lead to bad experience and bad rating.


Very well said! Thanks.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

UberOne said:


> don't be overzealous in being so amenable.. pax hate it when you ask too many questions about their comfort (music volume, temperature, etc.).. what's expected is an undisturbed ride from point a to point b that is smooth and hassle free. A five star ride is when the rider doesn't feel the driver has gotten on his or her nerve, basically an uneventful trip.


Awful awful advice. Im sure you dont ask about comfort in an UberX because how comfortable could a Prius be? I ALWAYS ask if my client is comfortable before taking off. People who take black cars want more comfort and better customer service. Dress professionally only in black and white. You need to learn when to engage clients. Make some small talk and if the client wants to converse, you should be able to detect that. Otherwise be quiet. Avoid picking up drunks after 11 pm. You have to nice of a vehicle to have drunks tear it apart anyway. Drive professionally. No illegal turns, no constant lane changing, no tailgating, no getting angry with other drivers and practice smooth braking.


----------



## UberOne

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Awful awful advice. Im sure you dont ask about comfort in an UberX because how comfortable could a Prius be? I ALWAYS ask if my client is comfortable before taking off. People who take black cars want more comfort and better customer service. Dress professionally only in black and white. You need to learn when to engage clients. Make some small talk and if the client wants to converse, you should be able to detect that. Otherwise be quiet. Avoid picking up drunks after 11 pm. You have to nice of a vehicle to have drunks tear it apart anyway. Drive professionally. No illegal turns, no constant lane changing, no tailgating, no getting angry with other drivers and practice smooth braking.


Most of that is given, with the added attention to detail for uberblack when it comes to proper attire. But for most trips that are short, as well as for uberx, there is no need to push everything onto their plate if it's not warranted, but it's not to imply to such an extent as to totally ignore the pax or lose mindfulness of their presence as a paying client.


----------



## phoenxix1344

SDUberdriver said:


> _How is your driving ? You are driving a large vehicle. _


 My driving is fine, I don't even notice I'm in such a large vehicle to be honest. And I have never had anyone comment on my driving in a negative manner.


----------



## phoenxix1344

Uzcaliber said:


> Don't worry about it if your total trips are less than 50, unless you are below 4.3. Small sample size has no statistical significant and that's how Uber looks at it. At the beginning my rating dropped to 4.60. Here what I have been doing to raise it above 4.8 and keep climbing:
> 1. There is always a bad rider, no matter how hard you try. Nothing you can do about it.
> 2. If a rider stares at his/her smartphone/iPhone most of the time, don't talk too much. It's annoying to him/her
> 3. If a rider like to talk, compliment her/him all the time, make him/her feel good about him/herself. That includes the State and city he is from, his job, whatever he is doing. Sweet talk is the key.
> 4. Food/snack is overrated. I use mini water bottles, cheap and it is more than adequate.
> 5. If you get lost/late in picking up, it's better to cancel it. Late arrival regardless how it happens has high chance of getting bad rating.
> 6. If a rider ask to wait more than 5 minutes, he/she is usually very demanding, more likely get low rating. Cancel the trip and run away soon.
> 7. Don't accept a pick-up farther than 10 minutes. It costs your time and gas, and perception you're too slow getting to the rider thus lower rating. For example, you get a ping 12 minutes away, when you accept it the ETA often shows longer time, 15-20 minutes which is typically accurate. By the time you get there, let's say 20 minutes later, the rider thinks you are late by 8 minutes from the original ETA of 12 minutes even though you drive efficiently.
> 8. Relax and be yourself. The more you think about the rating the worse you get.
> 9. If (only if) a rider ask you about your experience as an Uber driver, educate him/her about the high standard in rating (4* is fail grade), subtle hint to get 5*. Say it in a positive way, like "Uber hold a high standard, we have to have an average of 4.5, meaning most of the time we need 5*. Getting 4* will get us kicked out".
> 10. During rush-hour, do a diligent check on the traffic, rider will appreciate it for avoiding bad traffic which could lead to bad experience and bad rating.


 Thank you, this was very helpful!! The only thing on here, I know I do is I do accept calls that are usually 15 minutes away or so. Because where I live and stay on call, I am usually the ONLY uber in the area. But I call the customer as soon as I am enroute to give them the ETA... do you think this is sufficient? This job.. is kind of mine and my husbands livelihood at the moment and I cant really afford to keep passing on calls that aren't right around the corner..


----------



## UberLuxbod

In the case of Uber London they know the difference between a driver getting lots of 4s and 5s.

And a driver that usually gets 5s and then a spurious 1 pops up.

Many people have a drop in ratings in the first few weeks.

Don't worry about it and just carry on as you are doing.

If you can try and get work that is not Uber.

Then you can do less Uber and eventually treat it as backup to your proper work.


----------



## Uber Jax

It looks like they have solved their tech issue as of today! (Here anyway)

All my ratings are correct and In Sync at* 4.95 **


----------



## Uzcaliber

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you, this was very helpful!! The only thing on here, I know I do is I do accept calls that are usually 15 minutes away or so. Because where I live and stay on call, I am usually the ONLY uber in the area. But I call the customer as soon as I am enroute to give them the ETA... do you think this is sufficient? This job.. is kind of mine and my husbands livelihood at the moment and I cant really afford to keep passing on calls that aren't right around the corner..


Unnecessary call can be annoying to some riders. I only call if I can't spot my rider upon arrival just in case the rider places the pin on the wrong location. Even though it's the rider's fault to place the location pin, they tend to give you a low rating for being late. Call immediately if you can't find them but be graceful and don't blame them but the app. Remember, sweet talking and politeness win their hearts.


----------



## PT Go

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you for this input, I will email them tonight and ask about it. And in response to the type of passengers I've had.. I've only had one or two customers that I could tell were drinking heavily. But most of my customers are to the airport, business type people. They have all been very friendly (and definitely sober). I worked my first Friday/Saturday night and most of the rides were taking customers to the places they were planning on drinking at and not picking up.


It's OK to be concerned. I was too after I received my weekly summary and things just weren't matching up. I contacted Uber Support and they gave me my current rating. I was told that the weekly summary report rating was for only that week that you drove. So ratings will fluctuate based on what's in your driver app (mine has been showing the same for the last 7 days) and your dashboard.My dashboard is definitely higher than my driver app.

I think your best approach is to concentrate on your paxs and not your ratings and everything else falls in place. Perhaps ( and I have done this) if you try too hard, it might not come across to the pass as being sincere. It appears that you are doing the right things and it takes time for you to develop your own style and demenaor for you customer service approach. The advice above is very good and as I have been only driving for two months now, I am finding myself in a routine that seems to satisfy my paxs. Remember, in some cases, you might have a 'new' rider and they don't understand the system and think that 4 out of 5 is good enough.


----------



## stuber

phoenxix1344 said:


> Thank you for this input, I will email them tonight and ask about it. And in response to the type of passengers I've had.. I've only had one or two customers that I could tell were drinking heavily. But most of my customers are to the airport, business type people. They have all been very friendly (and definitely sober). I worked my first Friday/Saturday night and most of the rides were taking customers to the places they were planning on drinking at and not picking up.


You're on the right track. It's awkward at first with UBER.

Calm, in command, and quiet is usually best.


----------



## Luis Romero

phoenxix1344 said:


> I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.
> 
> But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. Now one weird thing is my app shows me at a 4.86 but I work under another sub company (I rent my car) and the guy I work for just called me wanting me to know my rating dropped to 4.57.. does it take awhile for those things to update?
> 
> I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??
> 
> My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.
> 
> I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


The truth is that Uber's is desperate getting more and more drivers so the less a driver drive the less liable Uber is. Uber call a driver a "UberPartne" but any rider can complain against you and Uber send intimidating and threatening messages to the "UberPartner" with depressing messages. Please stop working for Uber, Uber is a Scam.


----------



## Luis Romero

I 


phoenxix1344 said:


> I'm a new driver to Uber Black and started 9 days ago. I drive a 2015 chevy suburban, its always clean and I provide waters, gum and phone chargers. I always get the door for them (unless there are some cases they get to the door as I park and let themselves in), I offer to get their luggage and I always talk to them and they are almost always very friendly back and don't hint any negativity.
> 
> But somehow my rating is at a 4.57 and I am kind of panicking right now because I cant afford to get deactivated. Now one weird thing is my app shows me at a 4.86 but I work under another sub company (I rent my car) and the guy I work for just called me wanting me to know my rating dropped to 4.57.. does it take awhile for those things to update?
> 
> I saw my weekly email said that out of 20 rides, 17 were rated 5 stars and only 3 of the 20 was rated less than 5 (I have no idea if these were just 3-4 stars or less. I just know it was less than 5). And personally, it seems really unfair... over 80% of the time I am getting 5 stars, doesn't that say something??
> 
> My husband lost his job and I quit my day time job to drive with Uber full time (this was the only way I could make enough to support us both til he finds a job) and now I am seriously stressing.
> 
> I am great with customer service and I haven't felt like Ive given any less that par service. I also use Waze GPS since the uber app is very poor and tends to get me lost more than anything. So I am at my wits end. What can I do more then I already am?? I NEED to make sure I don't lose this job. It's a necessity. Any thoughts, advice, help would be greatly appreciated-- thanks


I stop working for Uber because it is fraud.


----------

